# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  2010s

## Polyneikos

*2010

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2010 (23 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο)*

*IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 1st Olympus Grand Prix 2010 (23.5 - Θεσ/νικη)* *

**IFBB - EOΣΔ 16o Πανελληνιο κυπελλο 2010 (27 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι)* *


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 16.5.2010 


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 30.5.2010

**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδυσσεια 28.11.2010* *


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**NABBA-WFF Πανελ. Πρωτάθλημα - Κατερίνη 29/5/2010*
*
**WFF Universe 2010 (5 Ioυνίου- Κατερίνη)**


Grand Prix

**Ktistakis Challenge 23.5.2010**

1ο Twinlab Energy Club Challenge 26-09-2010**


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2011

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 4.6.2011 + 2nd Olympus Grand Prix 
*
*IFBB Olympus Elite Pro "Alexander The Great" 2011 (5 Ιουνίου,Θεσσαλονικη)*
*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 02.10.2011 


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 22 Μαϊου 2011* *

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 27.11.2011


ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2011 (28 Μαϊου - Σερρες)* *

NABBA-WFF 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 15.10.2011 Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθείας 


Grand Prix

**Mr Στερεα Ελλας 2011 (11.6 - Λειβαδια)**

2o Twinlab Energy Club Challenge (12.11.2011-Καλαμάτα)

**GREEK KING (15.5.2011 - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2012

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9.6.2012 (Στυλίδα)

**IFBB 29th Μεσογειακο Πρωταθλημα 2012 (10.6 - Στυλίδα)**

IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 10.11.2012

IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ HERCULES 2012 (24.11- Λιβαδειά)


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ MR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2012 (20 Μαϊου, Xίος)

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 27 Mαϊου 2012 

* *WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο -Mr Οδυσσεια 2012 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel) 
**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (26.5.2012-Κομοτηνή)

NABBA-WFF 16ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο (20.10.2012 - Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης)



ΝΑC

NAC Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 13 Μαΐου 2012

NAC - 3rd EnergyClub Challenge 2012 (27.10 - Καλαμάτα)*

*NAC Κύπελλο 2012 (4.11,-Περιστέρι)*
*

INBA 

INBA Νatural Mr Hellas 2012 ( 23.6, Σέρρες)



Grand Prix


MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2012 (20 Μαϊου - Ηράκλειο )*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2013


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB 1ο Διασυλλογικό Kύπελλο Αιγαίου "Ποσειδώνια" 2013 (18.5 - Χίος)

IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2013 (25 Μαίου - Μελισσια)

IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "ΑLEXANDER 2013" (1η Ιουνίου 2013 - Θεσσαλονίκη)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 19ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2013 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Λιβαδειά)*

*IFBB 1st Elite Grand Prix 2013 by BBClub (16 Nοεμβρίου - Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*

*IFBB 1st BEN WEIDER Diamond Cup 2013 (13-15 Δεκεμβρίου,Αθήνα)*

*

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2013 (2 Ιουνίου - Κλειστό Γλυφάδας)

**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 2013 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)



**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA-WFF Πρωτάθλημα 1 Ioυνίου 2013 (Κλειστο γυμναστήριο Σερρών)

**WFF Universe 2013 (15 Ιουνίου - Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*NAΒΒΑ-WFF Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο & WFF World Championship 2013 (19 Οκτωβρίου,Θεσσαλονίκη)**


ΝΑC

NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 2013 (9 Ιουνίου 2013 - Αθήνα)

NAC Κύπελλο 3.11.2013 (Αθήνα)

NAC 1st Grand Prix Νάουσα 2013 (10 Noεμβρίου 2013)


INBA 

INBA Natural MR Hellas 2013 (5.7 - Zάκυνθος)
**
INBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα 6.7.2013 (Ζάκυνθος)*

*

Grand Prix

MR KΡΗΤΗ 2013 (18 Μαίου - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2014


ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (31 Μαΐου-Μελίσσια Αττικής)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 20ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2014 (1 Νοεμβρίου, Μελίσσια)**


WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ


**WABBA Mr KΡΗΤΗ 2014 (25 Μαϊου,Ηρακλειο Κρήτης)**

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (1 Ιουνίου - ΘΕΑ, Λ. Ποσειδώνος 3)

**WABBA World Championships 2014 (14-15 Iουνίου,Ναύπλιο)*
*
**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 2014 (16 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)**



**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (31 Μαϊου, Βόλος)


ΝΑC

NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 2014 (18 Μαϊου - Aμφιθέατρο Δαϊς,Αθήνα)

**NAC Grand Prix Νάουσα 2014 (2 Νοεμβρίου, Δημ. Θέατρο Νάουσας)*

*NAC Κύπελλο 2014 (8 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)**


INBA 

INBA Mr Hellas 2014 (14 Iουνίου, Σέρρες)



IBFA

**IBFA HELLAS 2014 (7 Ιουνίου,Μενεμένη Θεσσαλονίκης)*

*IBFA Hellas Championship 2014 (18 Oκτωβρίου, Νάουσα Ημαθείας)*


*Grand Prix*


*Ktistakis Challenge 2014 (10 Mαϊου, Χανιά Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2015

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός αγώνας ''Άθλος 2015'' (1η Μαρτίου , Θεσσαλονίκη)

**ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός αγώνας ''Ιόνιο 2015'' (8η Μαρτίου , Ληξούρι Κεφαλλονιάς)*

*ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας «ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness 2015″ (15 Μαρτίου 2015,Koυκάκι)*

*ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ” ΠΙΕΡΙΑ Bodybuilding & Fitness 2015″ (29 Μαρτίου 2015)

**Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Παναθήναια 2015" (5 Απριλίου, Α.Σ. "Ελλάς,Νους & Δύναμη",Αθήνα)* 

*ΕΟΣΔ 3ο Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ 2015″ (9 Μαΐου 2015, Αθήνα)**

**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2015 (23 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)

ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας ΦΑΙΑΞ 2015 (6 Ιουνίου, Κέρκυρα)*

*IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 21ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2015 (8 Νοεμβρίου, Μελίσσια )**
*
*

WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ
*
*WABBA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2015 (31 Mαϊου, Novotel)

**WABBA International Greece Κύπελλο 2015 (22 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)



WABBA WORLD

**WABBA World Hellas Προκριματικοί 2015 (10-11 Οκτωβρίου, Hilton)*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**
*
*NABBA Αγώνες ΒΒ 2015 (30 Μαϊου,Χρυσούπολη Καβάλας)*
*

ΝΑC*

*NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2015 (16 Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Βαλκανικό & Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2015 (7 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*
*


INBA 

**4o Νatural Mr Hellas (Ζακυνθος 06/06/2015)**


IBFA

**IBFA Hellas Cup 2015 (18 Oκτωβρίου, Περιστέρι)
*


*Grand Prix

**Mr KΡΗΤΗ 2015 (9 Μαϊου,Ηρακλειο Κρήτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2016

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

** ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας Ακρόπολη 2016 (20 Μαρτίου,Α.Σ. Κουκάκι)*
*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας Παναθήναια 2016 (28 Μαϊου, ΙΕΚ Ιπποκράτειος)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (5 Ιουνίου, Μελίσσια)*

*Scitec Muscle Beach Greece 2016 (12 Ιουνίου, Βοτσαλάκια, Πειραιάς)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 22ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2016 (25 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι )*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2016 (26-27 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)*

*ΕΟΣΔ 1ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας" 2016 (3 Δεκεμβρίου, Ορεστιάδα)**
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ
**
WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

**WABBA International Kύπελλο 2016 (20 Νοεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Hellas 2016 (15 Μαϊου, Hilton)*

*
**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**WFF Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (25 Ioυνίου,Βόλος)

**ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF 3o Κύπελλο Ελλάδας 2016 (30 Οκτωβρίου, Λαμία)*


*
ΝΑC*
*
NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas & Greek King 2016 (21 Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*
*
**NAC Ηellas Διαγωνισμός Κύπελλο 2016 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)*

*
IBFA
**
**IBFA Hellas Διαγωνισμός 2016 (12 Ιουνίου, Αθήνα)

**IBFA Hellas Cup 2016 (8 Oκτωβρίου, Αγρίνιο)*


*INBA 
*
*INBA 5o Νatural Mr Hellas 2016 (29 Mαΐου , Ζάκυνθος)*


*Grand Prix
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2017

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2017 (28 Μαϊου - Ηράκλειο)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (4 Ιουνίου, Γαλάτσι) 

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2017 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι )*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2017 (19 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)*


*
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (14 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)*

*WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 2017 (4 Ιουνίου, Πάρος)*

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2017 (12 Νοεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (20 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο-Θεσσαλονίκη)

**NABBA-WFF Κύπελλο 2017 (21 Οκτωβρίου- Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*


*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Κρήτη 2017 (29 Απριλίου, Ιεράπετρα)

**WABBA World Hellas 2017 (11 Ioυνίου , Intercontinental)*

*WABBA World Hellas Pyrgos 2017 (5 Noεμβρίου, Πύργος)*


*ΝΑC

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2017 (20 Μαϊου - Δαϊς, Μαρούσι)

**NAC Ηellas Διαγωνισμός Κύπελλο 2017 (11 Νοεμβρίου, Helexpo-Μαρούσι)*


*
IBFA

**IBFA Hellas ChampionshipsHellas- Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (10 Ιουνίου, Καλαμάτα)
*
*IBFA Hellas Kύπελλο 2017 (15 Οκτωβρίου, Δαϊς)*


*
INBA 

**INBA 6o Natural Mr Hellas 2017 (21 Μαϊου, Αθήνα)*

*INBA 1st NGBA & 1st Mediterranean King & Queen 2017 (15 Oκτωβρίου, Σ.Ε.Φ., Αθήνα)*

*
Grand Prix


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2018 (23 Mαρτίου, Νάυπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης 2018 (13 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 31ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκη)

**ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας" 2018 (2 Ioυνίου, Ορεστιάδα)

**E.O.Σ.Δ. 24ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2018 (4 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό ΠΛΑΤΩΝ)*


*
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

**WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*


*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα & WFF Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (2 Ιουνίου, Βελλίδειο)*

*
WABBA World

**WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Kρήτης 2018 (5 Mαϊου, Ιεράπετρα)*

*WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Πελοποννήσου 2018 (12 Mαϊου, Αίγιο)*


*ΝΑC

**NAC Ηellas Κύπελλο Ελλάδος 2018 (10 Νοεμβρίου,Αίγιο)* 

*

IBFA

**IBFA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (10 Ιουνίου, Πεντέλη)

**IBFA Hellas Super Cup 2018 (20 Oκτωβρίου, Αθήνα)*


*

INBA 

**INBA 7o Natural Mr Hellas 2018 (26 Mαϊου,Σέρρες)

**NGBA 2nd King & Queen 2018 (13 Oκτωβρίου , Ζάκυνθος)*


*
Grand Prix

**Μr Corfu Gym 2018 (3 Noεμβρίου, Corfu Gym Κέρκυρα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2019

ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB International 2ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2019 (5-6 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (7 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (12 Μαϊου, Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικο Κέντρο Ελευσίνας)*

*ΙFBB International Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (17-19 Μαϊου, Κέρκυρα)

**ΙFBB World Children Championships 2019 (28-30 Ioυνίου, Κέρκυρα)

**IFBB Nafplio Classic 2019 (6-7 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)

**ΙFBB - E.Ο.Σ.Δ. Grand Prix 2019 (19 Oκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)*

*IFBB-E.O.Σ.Δ. 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2019 (3 Νοεμβρίου - Αθήνα)*

*
WABBA International-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA International MR KΡΗΤΗ 2019 (4 Μαΐου, Ηράκλειο)*

*WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (1 Ιουνίου, Νοvotel)*

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2019 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*


*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**
WABBA World

**WABBA World Crete 2019 (5 Mαϊου, Ιεράπετρα)

**WABBA World Hellas 2019 (19 Mαϊου, President)*

*WABBA World Hellas Kύπελλο 2019 (16 Noεμβρίου, Δημαρχείο Βούλας)*




*ΝΑC

**NAC Διαγωνισμός Mr-Ms Hellas 2019 (11 Μαΐου, Αθήνα)* 

*NAC Hellas Διαγωνισμός Κυπέλλου 2019 (23 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Κορυδαλλού)*



*
IBFA
**

INBA 

**INBA 8o Natural Mr Hellas 2018 (25 Μαϊου,Σέρρες)*

*INBA/PNBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (7-9 Ιουνίου, Λουτράκι)*

*NGBA 3rd King & Queen 2019 (12 Oκτωβρίου, Πάτρα)*

*
Grand Prix


*

----------

